# Planting wheat



## biged156 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey guys.  Just need some clarification.   When do you plant your wheat to hunt in the fall?   I'm confused on the the winter and summer wheat types.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 20, 2017)

I like to have winter wheat in the ground a couple weeks before the first frost. Usually have it in by the first weekend in october, this year was a different story.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 20, 2017)

It needs to still be in the grassy stage when frost hits. If it is starting seed stems frost will kill it. 
Planting No earlier than Labor Day would be safe from frost. But early wheat can be destroyed by army worms


----------



## biged156 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm talking about for a dove field sorry should've said that.    When and what time of wheat do y'all plant for a dove shoot in sept?


----------



## Milkman (Jan 21, 2017)

biged156 said:


> I'm talking about for a dove field sorry should've said that.    When and what time of wheat do y'all plant for a dove shoot in sept?



Most folks plant millet for that. Late May for millet.


----------



## biged156 (Jan 21, 2017)

I plant millet and sunflowers ever year.  I gained more on the field this year and wanted to plant wheat


----------



## Curly (Feb 27, 2017)

May be too late to plant the wheat for this hunting season.


----------



## savage (Mar 14, 2017)

Plant in fall and let it stand all summer until dove season hits.  Good luck keeping deer out of it when it matures.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Apr 4, 2017)

Early October is usually the bonafided Agricultural time to plant wheat (to attract dove for second season).  I think this is why you are asking.  

We shot over our millet field all open weekends in September and then once season closed we planted wheat early October to have seed around for second season.  We dragged the field before broadcasting wheat.

Second season was good.


----------



## mose (Apr 4, 2017)

The guys in the Food Plot section will be able to help you.


----------

